# Ordering from BLCK Flavour



## NOOB (17/8/18)

Hi DIY-ers,

Just a quick inquiry for those of you who have ordered from this company before. I want to order some DIY items (my very first DIY order, YEAH) from this company within the next couple of days, I just want to know if anyone has ever had any issues with delivery of their order? I am based in the Eastern Cape and a friend who is also based here has recently ordered from them and has experienced some delays with his order. I know this is not due a problem on the BLCK Flavour's side (most likely the courier company), but was just wanting to find out whether any of you have ever had any issues.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (17/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Hi DIY-ers,
> 
> Just a quick inquiry for those of you who have ordered from this company before. I want to order some DIY items (my very first DIY order, YEAH) from this company within the next couple of days, I just want to know if anyone has ever had any issues with delivery of their order? I am based in the Eastern Cape and a friend who is also based here has recently ordered from them and has experienced some delays with his order. I know this is not due a problem on the BLCK Flavour's side (most likely the courier company), but was just wanting to find out whether any of you have ever had any issues.
> 
> Thanks.



I order ONLY from BLCK!! I am in the Western Cape. Actually placed an order yesterday at around 2PM and Received my order about 30mins ago!!

They are by far the best and will always sort out any issues that you might have before or After the purchase. Also send @Richio any questions, he is always willing to help with any questions and queries!

They Rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Richio (17/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Hi DIY-ers,
> 
> Just a quick inquiry for those of you who have ordered from this company before. I want to order some DIY items (my very first DIY order, YEAH) from this company within the next couple of days, I just want to know if anyone has ever had any issues with delivery of their order? I am based in the Eastern Cape and a friend who is also based here has recently ordered from them and has experienced some delays with his order. I know this is not due a problem on the BLCK Flavour's side (most likely the courier company), but was just wanting to find out whether any of you have ever had any issues.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi @NOOB 
I am aware of a current issue where 2 orders got bumped of the overnight service and moved on to road freight (going to eastern cape) for some unknown reason. Please PM me the order number or your friends name so i can follow up on this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## franshorn (17/8/18)

Actually just ordered from BLCK as well and from Flavourworld like 2 min later. 
So the race is on to which delivery will arrive first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## NOOB (17/8/18)

Thanks @Dietz

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (17/8/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @NOOB
> I am aware of a current issue where 2 orders got bumped of the overnight service and moved on to road freight (going to eastern cape) for some unknown reason. Please PM me the order number or your friends name so i can follow up on this.



Hi @Richio. Thanks. I will PM you shortly. I will probably place my order next week. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (17/8/18)

I'm in JHB, so your mileage will most definitely vary, but I've ordered in the wee hours of the morning before (1am) and received my order just over 12 hours later.

Also had problems once, but like any business, sometimes things go awry, but @Richio seems to strive for a habit of excellence. Personally I will only ever shop elsewhere if it is a @Dietz level emergency. The other 99% of the time - BLCK.


--edit : apparently my english typing is not very delicious

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN (17/8/18)

Ordering from Black Vapour is awesome.
They always have good deals and provide excellent service.

@Richio has helped me out personally on more than one occasion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dobie (17/8/18)

Due to what I assume is my proximity to the depot of the courier, I can place orders before 10am, and never receive them later than 15h on the same day. @Richio has sent samples, has instantly made right on a order that had I tiny mistake in. 

Hands down the speediest and best online store I have dealt with, and now that there is hardware on the site as well, probably the only store I will deal with from now on including B&M's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## NOOB (17/8/18)

Thanks for the replies and info on this guys. I really appreciate it. As I said, I am pretty sure that this is a slip up on the courier's side and not BLCK. In fact, @Richio has confirmed as much. If all of you have had only good experiences, then they are most definitely going to receive my order and support. Once again, thanks for the info and thanks @Richio.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/18)

Do enjoy your DIY journey @NOOB. It is great fun. Looking forward to your progress reports.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/18)

@NOOB - sure it was just a hiccup. BLCK service is akways top class 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (17/8/18)

can't go wrong, sleep easy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/8/18)

All my DIY orders are via BLCK Vapour and never have i once had any issues. Great service and speedy delivery.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (17/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Hi DIY-ers,
> 
> Just a quick inquiry for those of you who have ordered from this company before. I want to order some DIY items (my very first DIY order, YEAH) from this company within the next couple of days, I just want to know if anyone has ever had any issues with delivery of their order? I am based in the Eastern Cape and a friend who is also based here has recently ordered from them and has experienced some delays with his order. I know this is not due a problem on the BLCK Flavour's side (most likely the courier company), but was just wanting to find out whether any of you have ever had any issues.
> 
> Thanks.


BLCK is the best when it comes to diy orders. They have a great variety and they are fast. Delays may be from the courier company if you are outside of a major Centre, but I have placed order with them at 7 in the morning and it was on my desk by 3 pm. You cannot go wrong here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## stevie g (17/8/18)

Blckvapour is the best!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/8/18)

Blck has a huge thumbs up from me as well. Never had an issue. Excellent prices and communication. Unfortunately a vendor cannot control courier companies. A vendor can have the order ready in minutes, but may take a courier 3-5 days to have it delivered. Such is service in SA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/18)

I’ve used them forever and by far the best service you’ll get from any company, not just in the DIY world.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/8/18)

Best service ever and I live in an outlying area, always get my order next day or two days.

Never have had an issue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/18)

I think it’s safe to say BLCK is well loved here

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/8/18)

I pick up my stock at the shop even on short notice or arrangements made after hours so I cant comment on Courier but for Client Experience BLK top the charts.
I do not want to dis any other Vendor but from personal experiences, I started my DIY journey purchasing concentrates from another vendor that were cheaper. Always got disappointed as my recipes always tasted watered down, Changed my DIY supplier to BLK and all I can say is I'm most def tasting deserty notes and flavors and loving them recipes so yeah

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (17/8/18)

I can vouch for BLck @Richio is a first class gent.... excellent delivery and top class customer satisfaction. Personal experience quoted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (21/8/18)

WOW! I placed my order with BLCK yesterday and received it half an hour ago!!! Damn that was quick! Thank you so much @Richio and the team at BLCK! Amazing service!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/8/18)

NOOB said:


> WOW! I placed my order with BLCK yesterday and received it half an hour ago!!! Damn that was quick! Thank you so much @Richio and the team at BLCK! Amazing service!!


We all told you so 

Good luck with the mixing!!!

Whatcha get? Whatcha making?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (21/8/18)

Lolz! Indeed you did @Paul33. I think I'll try the Icee Berry that @Rude Rudi posted the other day. Super stoked to tame this DIY mixing monster, but also slightly nervous. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Lolz! Indeed you did @Paul33. I think I'll try the Icee Berry that @Rude Rudi posted the other day. Super stoked to tame this DIY mixing monster, but also slightly nervous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Icee berry is on my VERY long to mix list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (21/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Icee berry is on my VERY long to mix list


Well, I just finished mixing a 10ml sample batch of Icee Berry. Apparently it requires a 3 day steep. I'll test it from time to time, but will definitely let you know how it is. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)

May there be many more DIY sessions for you @NOOB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (21/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142768
> May there be many more DIY sessions for you @NOOB


Thanks @MrGSmokeFree. Appreciate it! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

